# 55 Years Ago Today, The Beatles First Appeared on the Ed Sullivan Show



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

Seems like only yesterday. :sentimental:  More here.  



> On this day 55 years ago, The Beatles appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show before a record-setting audience of Americans waiting to see them perform  their No. 1 hit “I Want to Hold Your Hand.” Never before had so many  viewers tuned-in to a live television program; with 73 million viewers,  it totaled three-fourths of the total adult audience in the U.S.
> 
> The band recorded two more songs that night for other broadcasts, _Please Please Me_ and _Twist and Shout_ (see below). *WATCH*  the clip of Sullivan introducing the third broadcast performance,  speaking warmly of “their conduct as fine youngsters”…  (1964)


----------



## Keesha (Feb 9, 2019)

I remember that.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

They were a big hit   for that  time.   Any  of them  still  living ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

As far as I know, only two have died, George Harrison had some cancer issues and John Lennon who was murdered.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh yeah.  I remember  when  John got shot.  Too bad.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Feb 9, 2019)

That particular Sunday night is permanently burned into my memory... my dad, (and mom agreed), voiced their concerns over their "long" hair. Little did they know just how long boys hair would get. I loved the Beatles then, celebrated their hits, mourned their losses and am happily exposing my 6 year old granddaughter to their music.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

hiraeth2018 said:


> That particular Sunday night is permanently burned into my memory... my dad, (and mom agreed), voiced their concerns over their "long" hair. Little did they know just how long boys hair would get. I loved the Beatles then, celebrated their hits, mourned their losses and am happily exposing my 6 year old granddaughter to their music.



I know, little did our parents know that soon the hair would be so long that the Beatles would look 'clean cut', lol.  I really liked them too, the 'British Invasion' brought us a lot of good rock and roll music.....great time to be young, in my opinion.  Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Linda (Feb 10, 2019)

I remember that all right.  It was the first time we had Rice A Roni.  I really liked it and as I was eating I was thinking my sister would never taste it and I felt guilty enjoying it.  She had been hit by a car and killed just a few days before.  She was 6 years old.  I liked the Beatles ok, but never bought any of their records.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Tommy (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh my . . . such a sad memory, Linda. 

I liked the Beatles earlier music, but didn't care much for their later stuff.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)

Before my time really... I was just in infant school when the Beatles came onto the scene in the UK in 1962... and really for the 8 years of which they were having hits, I was just a kid, and although I was aware of their music, I was never a fan.

I came to like a few of McCartneys' songs which he released with Wings in the 70's...and George Harrison was my favourite of the 4 of them followed by Ringo, and I bought the songs they released in the 70's when I was in my teens... but all in all..I was too young to be a Beatles fan at the time


----------



## IKE (Feb 10, 2019)

I've always liked the Ringo Starr version of, "You're Sixteen".


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)

This is my favourite Wings song...

I've never been a Paul fan.. however the lovely Linda was so sweet....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)

This is the Quarryman  before they became famous as the Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2019)

Interesting Interview they gave in the USA in '66.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 10, 2019)

I'll get to sing this to my husband in March, but I'll have to change to lyrics to "when YOU'RE 64!!    :smug1:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2019)




----------

